# Quality witch's hat?



## Reynard Muldrake (Oct 29, 2004)

Does anybody know of a place to buy a "real" witch's hat? A classic, black witch hat that is not cheap or fake, but a real hat. I've been searching the internet but haven't really come up with anything. All of the ones I've found that look decent have artistic liberties taken with them. I'm just looking for the black standard. Anyone know of anything like that being sold?


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

(Greetings. New to the board here, and arrived by way of having carved jack-o'-lanterns for Halloween over the last several years.)

If you're at all handy with a needle and thread, here's an online tutorial re: how to make a replica of Gandalf's hat. Don't see why one couldn't just tweak the design a bit.

http://www.sallypointer.com/gandalfhat.htm


----------



## HallowYves (Jul 11, 2009)

I go to etsy.com to find a good witch hat.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Try this place, and be prepared to add your own buckle and hat band, pins, whatever you want, but this is about as good as you can get.

http://www.hatcrafters.com/page6.htm


----------



## Reynard Muldrake (Oct 29, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestions. I haven't quite found what I'm seeking yet, maybe I'll have more luck with Etsy in the future.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 23, 2008)

Butterick has this pattern availsble;

http://butterick.mccall.com/b5406-products-10319.php?page_id=916


----------

